# What's for dinner?



## kevincali

Here at KC ranch, it's BBQ chicken and macaroni n cheese. Both cooked over open flame. The chicken is a bit old, so I have them on a high flame to quickly heat up. The flame is dying down slowly and should keep the chicken cooking. Mac n cheese in a stainless pot, although I need to change the handle!


----------



## csi-tech

Hot Pockets........yay.


----------



## Chipper

Venison back straps, fried potatoes, and carrots. Homemade M&M cookie for desert.


----------



## Arklatex

I grilled pork chops since it was decent weather. Wife made steamer veggies and baked potatoes to go with it.


----------



## James m

I had cheese sticks and popcorn chicken from the deli section for lunch. Then later i had a take and bake pizza. What section is this in?


----------



## kevincali

James m said:


> I had cheese sticks and popcorn chicken from the deli section for lunch. Then later i had a take and bake pizza. What section is this in?


Sounds delicious!

This is in food/health/fitness section. Was gonna put it in general talk but wasn't sure.


----------



## BagLady

Skillet fried potato's, with onion and smoked sausage.
Quick and easy meal.
Thawed out venison, and have it marinading to make jerky tomorrow night.
1/2 lb of Hot for Deebo. 1/2 lb in Teryaki, and 1lb of regular.


----------



## BagLady

kevincali said:


> Here at KC ranch, it's BBQ chicken and macaroni n cheese. Both cooked over open flame. The chicken is a bit old, so I have them on a high flame to quickly heat up. The flame is dying down slowly and should keep the chicken cooking. Mac n cheese in a stainless pot, although I need to change the handle!
> View attachment 9938


That's a good looking supper!!


----------



## Arklatex

BagLady said:


> Skillet fried potato's, with onion and smoked sausage.
> Quick and easy meal.
> Thawed out venison, and have it marinading to make jerky tomorrow night.
> 1/2 lb of Hot for Deebo. 1/2 lb in Teryaki, and 1lb of regular.


Are you gonna make some deebo style jerky? I saw his post earlier. I want to try some myself.


----------



## Sasquatch

Had a chicken, black bean, rice, corn, salsa concoction.

If you don't own one I suggest everyone get a Foreman Grill. Easy cooking and easy clean up. Nothing beats a real grill but if it's too cold or you don't want to deal with the grill the Foreman is the way to go.


----------



## Boss Dog

Breakfast for supper! Tonight was fried sausage, scrambled eggs, homemade gravy over day-old biscuits.

Edit: I have an indoor electric grill. Basically a coiled heat element like in an oven, set down in a ceramic crock with a grate on top. I don't have the patience to use it. Might now though, with it being 8 blooming degrees outside! Wouldn't want to be standing out there waiting on a real grill to finish.


----------



## kevincali

Boss Dog said:


> Breakfast for supper! Tonight was fried sausage, scrambled eggs, homemade gravy over day-old biscuits.
> 
> Edit: I have an indoor electric grill. Basically a coiled heat element like in an oven, set down in a ceramic crock with a grate on top. I don't have the patience to use it. Might now though, with it being 8 blooming degrees outside! Wouldn't want to be standing out there waiting on a real grill to finish.


I had a blue one. Round. I forget the brand. I LOVED that damn thing. But I lent it to my gramma. She assembled it wrong and it cracked in half. I think she left out the crossbar that holds the heating element up. I have never been able to find another


----------



## sideKahr

Leftovers tonight. Not a bad thing, though, when it's slow cooker bar-b-qued chicken drumsticks and sweet potatoes. I think there's some chocolate cookies left.


----------



## chemikle

i had dinner with friends french fries , good vegitables , some salads , bread, georgian dish : bread with cheese , barbecue made in the fireplace and of course 5 liters of awesome georgian white wine , after us 3 guys drinking 4.5 liters of wine we had some coffee with Croissant))))


----------



## BagLady

Arklatex said:


> Are you gonna make some deebo style jerky? I saw his post earlier. I want to try some myself.


I do mine in the dehydrator. I bought the Jerky Kit several years ago, but havent made any in a few years. I grind the meat, and I'm doing the Hot and the Teryaki from a recipe out of my Venison Cookbook.
Havent tried a homemade recipe before, so hopefully it comes out good. Let you know tomorrow.


----------



## Matt

Wife took a home made lasagna out of the freezer for dinner tonight. Looking forward to it. She makes her noodles from scratch.


----------



## RNprepper

I actually had survival pancakes! Yummy, high protein, gluten free. Flour made from ground millet, buckwheat, amaranth, brown rice, flax seed, and yes, CRICKETS!!!


----------



## Slippy

Meat Loaf and self canned green beans boiled in a chunk of bacon fat. Everytime we cook bacon, we store the bacon grease in the freezer in a container. When ready to use it, break off a chunk. I'm settling to watch NASCAR Budweiser Duel from Daytona and just poured a glass of Knob Creek Straight Kentucky Bourbon (Small Batch) over ice.


----------



## James m

I had half size Italian hoagie with mayo, tomato, and pepper with provolone cheese on artisan bread. An 8.5 oz sprite and coke.


----------



## Slippy

View attachment 9966
Best Bourbon I've had tonight! Cheers boys and girls!


----------



## Boss Dog

Tonight at home I had Little Caesar 3-meat deep dish. In about 3 more hours it'll be beef enchiladas.


----------



## Pir8fan

Brunswick Stew. If you don't know what that is, you ain't from around here.


----------



## trevordd

Yesterday I found a very cool recipe of Chicken and Cheese Pies on foodjj.com website. And I decided too cook it. It was so delicious that I wanna make it once more now


----------



## Slippy

trevordd said:


> Yesterday I found a very cool recipe of Chicken and Cheese Pies on foodjj.com website. And I decided too cook it. It was so delicious that I wanna make it once more now


Welcome to the forum trevordd. Go to the "introduce yourself" section and let us know a bit about yourself so we can adequately mess with you. Then give up that recipe! MM MM Good!


----------



## trevordd

Ok, thanks


----------



## 8301

Dinner tonight???
Mutt on a Stick, slowly roasted.... can't housebreak the darn runt so I intend to recycle him using the grill. He only weighs about 5 lbs (fully grown) so the perfect size for a candle lit dinner for two people on the back deck.


----------



## chemikle

rabbit fried in red wine + khinkali + french fries + bread + salad + awesome home made white wine + 3 friends


----------



## Slippy

FoolAmI said:


> Dinner tonight???
> Mutt on a Stick, slowly roasted.... can't housebreak the darn runt so I intend to recycle him using the grill. He only weighs about 5 lbs (fully grown) so the perfect size for a candle lit dinner for two people on the back deck.


FoolAmI,
I'll donate this conniving little bastard. I swear he does things to piss me off then runs to Mrs Slippy whining and crying and I get in trouble for "being mean".
He is the bane of my existence...And Mrs S sides with him every time. Its not fair damnit! He would make a good appetizer? How 'bout it?

View attachment 10403


----------



## 8301

Slippy said:


> FoolAmI,
> I'll donate this conniving little bastard. I swear he does things to piss me off then runs to Mrs Slippy whining and crying and I get in trouble for "being mean".
> He is the bane of my existence...And Mrs S sides with him every time. Its not fair damnit! He would make a good appetizer? How 'bout it?
> 
> View attachment 10403


Send him on over Slippy. He's small enough to mail in one of those flat rate boxes the post office has.


----------



## shotlady

today i will try to bbq hamburgers. i may give up before i get started though. gotta start somewhere these take outs and frozen dinners really lack luster! but right now even a fork blows my mind. i figure if i start cooking with finger foods ill be okay. we'll see.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Tonight will be leftovers from the other night, reheated.
A nice big pot roast from locally raised beef cooked in the crock pot, along with green beans over some nice pearl rice imported all the way from Belle Glade, Florida.

I just have to get Mrs RPD making her from scratch bread again, but since she's (a) been busy with spring planting, and (b) already cranky from arthritis, and (c) dang good with a 45 Automatic, I think I'll let that pass for now.


----------



## tango

Wild hog butt pulled pork BBQ, tater tots, home made cole slaw, iced tea.


----------



## CreteGirl

Just had an awesome MRE... reviewed it on my blog. Super Yummy Chicken Noodles!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

CreteGirl said:


> Just had an awesome MRE... reviewed it on my blog. Super Yummy Chicken Noodles!


Awww, you haven't lived until you've eaten 20 year old C-Rations. Cold. Outdoors. In the rain. :armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Sasquatch

Tonight was a grilled steak, homemade 4 cheese Mac n' Cheese and baked asparagus.


----------



## Boss Dog

About to go upstairs and have a can of pinto beans.


----------



## 8301

For breakfast this morning I'm swinging by the Road Kill Café just up the road for some Flat Cat Cakes with jam on top. 

Damn fine way to start the day.


----------



## sideKahr

I was watching Giada on the food channel (I watch her for the recipes, honest guys), and she inspired me to make some homemade cheese mannicotti. It was delicious. Can that girl cook, or what?


----------



## tekniq

Tonight we're having roasted chicken thighs with roasted pepper sauce, fresh herbed sourdough quick bread with honey butter, and garlic pickled green beans. If the Mister wants dessert I made peanut butter cake bars earlier.


----------



## Boss Dog

Let's call it... sloppy casserole (cheater's)
egg noodles, cream of mushroom soup, frozen meat balls, canned carrots, huge tablespoon of chopped garlic, 
no spices (forbidden by the short people). My bowl; soy sauce, black pepper to taste.


----------



## JeremyScott

Texas Spaghetti. Its a family staple here at the Scott household.


2 lbs chicken parts or 1 large broiler-fryer chicken
3 stalks celery
1 bell pepper, chopped
1 onion, chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 (8 ounce) can mushrooms
1 lb spaghetti, broken
1 (15 ounce) can stewed tomatoes
1 (8 ounce) can tomato sauce
1 (10 ounce) can cream of mushroom soup
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 lb Velveeta cheese, cubed
20 stuffed green olives, chopped


Cover chicken with water and bring to a boil.
When chicken is done, remove from broth.
Shred chicken.
Skim fat from broth.
In at least one quart of broth, cook celery, bell pepper, onion, garlic, mushrooms and olives until tender.
Add spaghetti and cook till done. You may need to add more broth.
Add remaining ingredients.
Mix well till cheese melts.


Its one of those you eat till there is no more and cant move from the table kind of meals.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

We did steaks with baked potato and steamed squash/zucchini 

plus I had a left over red snapper taco.


----------



## Any Beastie

@Ranger710Tango do you mean 'We' as in your personal chef?  🤷‍♀️
Sounds delicious.
I'm an under achiever with bacon turkey meatballs and pasta. It was a quitting night and a magic refrigerator night, always fun.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Any Beastie said:


> @Ranger710Tango do you mean 'We' as in your personal chef?  🤷‍♀️
> Sounds delicious.
> I'm an under achiever with bacon turkey meatballs and pasta. It was a quitting night and a magic refrigerator night, always fun.


“ we “ is me and my wife. I did the grill and she did the squash.

She prepped everything including building the fire.


----------



## Any Beastie

Ranger710Tango said:


> “ we “ is me and my wife. I did the grill and she did the squash.


Well done. 
Its always grilling season for you down in the south but as for me, I am very excited that weather is a little friendlier for it. It means the hubby will start doing some of the meat prep. 😂


----------



## Annie

Turkey burgers on the grill and ravioli with peas.


----------



## charito

Pork ribs, sauteed spinach on the side. I had left-over pork and beans with it, too.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Smoking a chicken today for dinner. Not sure what wood I’ll use yet.

homemade Mac n cheese, might smoke it too.....

Broccoli and cauliflower


----------



## Megamom134

Homemade chicken tacos and a salad with my homemade vinaigrette. I didn't feel like cooking so threw it all in the instant pot for the taco meat and salads are easy. Course I never feel like cooking.


----------



## Any Beastie

You all having gourmet dinner every night! Very nice. Meanwhile I'll just stick the meat in the pressure cooker, have the kids cut the vegetables, throw in the tomato sauce and broth, and toss the result on the table. Damn its spring that isn't gonna work for much longer....


----------



## Ranger710Tango




----------



## Denton

Today? Grilled grouper, zipper peas and french fries.


----------



## hawgrider

Ranger710Tango said:


> View attachment 113468


What the hell is that? Charcoal chicken? Still learning how to smoke meat are you....


----------



## Tanya49!

Captain Crunch out of the box no milk!


----------



## Any Beastie

Tanya49! said:


> Captain Crunch out of the box no milk!


Sometimes thats what's do able at the end of the day.🤷‍♀️


----------



## 65mustang

Ranger710Tango said:


> View attachment 113468


I see that's a chicken of color, a politically correct chicken. YUM!


----------



## hawgrider

65mustang said:


> I see that's a chicken of color, a politically correct chicken. YUM!


Spoda Chitin. It was Spoda be like chitin but it not.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Tonight I pan fried some bass filets and smoked another chicken on grill. 

The chicken is so tender that the bones just slide out. Perfect smoke flavor. 👍

For sides we had steamed broccoli and some baked sliced cabbage pinwheels seasoned with olive oil, salt, pepper.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

65mustang said:


> I see that's a chicken of color, a politically correct chicken. YUM!


That chicken turned black because of the rub I put on it and the type wood I used. Long slow smoke. It was awesome 👍

My family don’t eat bird skin, we throw it away 👍. ✌


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Who else eats left over dinner for breakfast ? 

I took the Bass filets mixed them with some grits this morning.

Good southern food 👍

For dinner tonight I’m thinking about some red beans snd rice. I put some smoked sausage in mine. Last year I put up some smoked wild boar and venison sausage so that’s what I’ll have to use.

I might stuff some peppers with crabmeat and smoked cheese.

I had a good friend build s smoker out of a refrigerator to cold smoke cheese and nuts. He even made some smoked ice for bourbon. 👍

I can’t wait for dinner 👍


----------



## A Watchman

Anybody else know why I find the post above absolutely hilarious?


----------



## Ranger710Tango

A Watchman said:


> Anybody else know why I find the post above absolutely hilarious?


You’re having the same thing for dinner ? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## hawgrider

A Watchman said:


> Anybody else know why I find the post above absolutely hilarious?


Because Opie never does anything himself its always his huge group of imaginary friends?

My friend this my friend that... Hey look at the fish my friend caught.... hey look a squirrel!🙄


----------



## BamaDOC

tiliapia fillets, green beans, fried hot peppers, eggplant. and rice.


----------



## Ranger710Tango

Tonight were doing local grown beef Filets on the grill and some type of fresh vegetable. 

I’m also going to make some fresh hard lemonade with some top shelf vodka to celebrate the warm weather 🤙


----------



## BamaDOC

mother in law has been staying with us for a month (its a good thing! She's the kindest grandmotherly-type you can imagine... and she's an INCREDIBLE COOK) 
she made 3 entrees every night for dinner this week.... me and the boys are all gaining weight... she loves to cook for us.. makes us all our favorites...
she made me a breaded shrimp fry... my son braised beef ribs.... and my other son ossabucco ( oxtail soup)... soo good...
I've gained 10 lbs the last month...
i hope my wife learns to cook like that...


----------



## Megamom134

It's over 90 here and we have no AC so subway sandwichs and homemade potato salad for us and a cold beer.


----------



## MisterMills357

I had a take out tray from an Oriental deli today, and it must have weighed 2 pounds, not that I am complaining.


----------



## Robie

Chicken legs over the campfire and mashed potatoes.


----------

